# Dyeing with vegetables: help, please!



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I left a linen blouse in the fridge too long (awaiting ironing), and it came down with measles.  That is, my lovely ecru blouse has little beet-colored spots on it. The spots didn't wash out.  

So I figure I might as well dye the blouse so that I can keep wearing it. Anyone have experience dyeing with beets? Care to give me some pointers?

Thanks!


----------



## ausetkmt (May 18, 2005)

Hi
rust is easy
why not try to remove it with lime and sunshine ?

check out this link to stain removers

cheers

~RE :bounce:


----------



## faith leche (May 20, 2005)

i woud suggest going to a craft store, and purchasing a clothing dye in the same color (or close) as the stain.i used to work in a drycleaners, i can honestly tell you that dying fabric with an organic substance isnt good for your garments, because of the acid content.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Throw it back in the fridge and let er rip!
I can tell you, I cooked Indian the other night and the curry color is intense!!!! hands, tiles, sink, wooden spoon etc.


----------

